# Hintergrund Transparent machen?



## matzze2000 (29. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einer JToolBar zur Gruppierung weiterer Elemente ein JPanel. Die JToolBar hat ja so nen leichten Farbverlauf und ich will, dass der nicht von dem Panel verdeckt wird. Quasi will ich das Panel unsichtbar machen, die Elemente darauf sollen aber schon noch sichtbar sein. Dachte mir ich könnte das vielleicht einfach so machen, dass ich den Hintergrund des Panels unsichtbar mache. Geht sowas? Oder gibts da ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## lhein (29. Nov 2007)

```
panel.setOpaque(false);
```

?


----------



## matzze2000 (29. Nov 2007)

Ahh danke  ...wenn ich beim durchgucken der möglichen Funktionen gewusst hätte, was Opaque bedeutet hätte ichs vielleicht auch selbst gefunden  :roll:


----------



## lhein (29. Nov 2007)

Dafür gibts die API Doku 

Hauptsache es tut jetzt.

lr


----------

